# Nuc for a Trap



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

I've seen many people use just that with no problems.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Deep? Yes. Medium? Too small.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

They work well but the larger swarms will not fit. Eight or ten frame deeps better. This is a five jumbo depth frame nuc into which the bait swarm would not fit. It stung the crap out of me when I moved it into an eight frame but settled down quickly.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the replies... It is a deep nuc. I was just a little worried about how much space the frames plus foundation took up.

Wayne


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

I get statistically significant better results with 2x stacked nucs (deep + deep) or (deep+ medium) than with a single story. One or two brood comb and the rest open frame with wire. One can leave the bottom open, as the swarm will move up to the top and build down.

Try 2 up boxes, and you will catch more swarms. It more than makes up for the extra hardware consumed. One can screw a batten to the outside to solidly connect the stack together.

My sense is a stacked 2 x 5 deep nuc is near the perfect swarm trap. Dr. Seeley's research points to this volume, and the orientation -- tall, narrow, skinny -- seems to please the scouts.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

I've grabbed swarms in both 10-frame and 5-frame deeps.


----------



## docmarv (May 17, 2013)

I caught 6 swarms with 2 5 frame nucs without even trying setup like JWChesnut described


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

docmarv said:


> I caught 6 swarms with 2 5 frame nucs without even trying setup like JWChesnut described
> View attachment 12064
> View attachment 12064


I like your nucs, particularly the clips (?) that you have to join the nucs together. Are you using wood screws to secure the clips to the nuc bodies?

Phil


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I had two swarms move in this week. I run two 5 frame mediums. They seem to prefer the additional space they provide. 
IMO, one 5 frame deep is a little small and you may lose a few to due space issues and not even know it.


----------



## docmarv (May 17, 2013)

oh Thanks i got them at HD


----------



## ChuckReburn (Dec 17, 2013)

I use an 8 frame deep for a swarm trap with pretty good luck though I use some old brood comb and empty ratty old frames rather than foundation. In theory bees with AHB genetics would be attracted to a smaller cavity though about 50% of the time I end up with an ornery queen that needs to be replaced anyhow.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Wayne said:


> Thanks for the replies... It is a deep nuc. I was just a little worried about how much space the frames plus foundation took up.
> 
> Wayne


You are using frames with foundation? How many folks here are using foundation in bait boxes? I don't. I use one frame of brood comb at the outside frame, remainder are foundationless. 

I use all different size boxes and get the most swarms into 5 frame deep nuks. I like the stacking idea. 10 frame mediums are the least common choice by the bees, at least in my area.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

> I use one frame of brood comb at the outside frame, remainder are foundationless. 

That's what I do.

>I use all different size boxes and get the most swarms into 5 frame deep nuks.

I get about the same number in eight frame mediums as 5 frame deeps. I use more 5 frame deeps (with medium frames in them) because I have them laying around and it seems like a good use for them.

I think ten frame deeps would probably work even better, but I don't have them laying around...


----------

